# Special tricks for Stomp/knockdown



## Fergafinish

Was wondering if someone could give me the lowdown on the stomp/knockdown texture. i.e. mud consistancy ect.


----------



## [email protected]

Will need more info from you as to what sort of equipment you're using to spray your KD and how heavy a KD you're after.

As to the stomp, for ceilings you thin your mud to slightly thinner than finishing, though you'll have to guage this yourself as to how deep a texture, type of brush, etc. Usually we use a #3 washtub and a double crow's foot in the field and a single in corners and around edges. the mud should hang like icicles when you pull the brush away. once it has set up a little we knock it down with a paddle and let it dry. Usually have to sand the surface the next day to get the look right.


----------



## rckslash2010

Fergafinish said:


> Was wondering if someone could give me the lowdown on the stomp/knockdown texture. i.e. mud consistancy ect.


I helped a guy do knock down once. We srayed a couple of cielings, sat down and had a beer, cheaked the cielings, not dty enough yet, had an other beer. Let me tell you, that was a long day.


----------



## Whitey97

I tell you hwhut! 
What's a cieling? how do you cheak a cieling? I tried looking it up on wikipedia, came up with nothing. Help an educated male out, please? Maybe I'm just too dty :smileythatspitsincan:


----------



## [email protected]

******, Surprised you haven't spell-checked that cody guy yet. I've just been waiting to see your reaction. He's been up on CT also. Jeez it's horrible, it'll make your day.


----------



## Whitey97

I'm going to have to look for that one. I haven't been on a whole lot lately, so I think I've missed a bit. I have however noticed all the proper grammer and puncuation since I've gotten here. I'm so proud of you guys! :thumbup:


----------



## S&SDRYWALL

From my experience, its mostly the brush, If your brush is brand new, its not going to make the same design 5 houses later. Try to keep your mud as consistant as possible, he explained how to mix it, and its personal choice, whatever works best for you.


----------



## igorson

S&SDRYWALL said:


> From my experience, its mostly the brush, If your brush is brand new, its not going to make the same design 5 houses later. Try to keep your mud as consistant as possible, he explained how to mix it, and its personal choice, whatever works best for you.


Great explanation though
[URL="http://1drywall.com/textures.html"]http://1drywall.com/textures.html[/URL]


----------



## SlimPickins

I did a trowel stomp today (at the homeowner's request, no less!), but I added a few twists to it.

One, I used Beadex light topping because that's what I had in my pan when I made them the sample. Two, I stomped it out with a gum rubber float. The topping rounded itself off as it started to dry, the same effect as using loose mud on a slap, but with more visual interest. The gum float was used because the ceiling was a little on the wavy side (furr and rehang on a house built in the 40's) and I didn't want to gouge any edges pounding on the lid. All in all, a nice, albeit slightly more time consuming, alternative to traditional slap with a brush.:thumbsup:


----------



## cdwoodcox

wow I've been doing that stomp thing wrong this whole time. I always roll mud on ceiling with 3/4 inch nap roller or spray mud on ceiling and stomp with a double crows foot if your mud is wet enough it rolls right over and your done. If your talking about knocking down your stomp texture (I call that hillbilly lace) you would just leave mud thicker when tacks up knockdown.


----------



## SlimPickins

cdwoodcox said:


> wow I've been doing that stomp thing wrong this whole time. I always roll mud on ceiling with 3/4 inch nap roller or spray mud on ceiling and stomp with a double crows foot if your mud is wet enough it rolls right over and your done. If your talking about knocking down your stomp texture (I call that hillbilly lace) you would just leave mud thicker when tacks up knockdown.


There's your problem right there....you're supposed to be using 13/16 inch roller.....der! 

(I prefer the 1-1/4 roller for getting texture mud on the surface).


----------



## cdwoodcox

There's your problem right there....you're supposed to be using 13/16 inch roller.....der! 

I find a nice even coat with no stalactites works just fine for me looks subtle and consistent. 1 1/4 roller is overkill it is all about the mud thickness.


----------



## SlimPickins

cdwoodcox said:


> 1 1/4 roller is overkill it is all about the mud thickness.


Except the 1-1/4 puts more material on the wall, and then you can spread it out however you like. I'm not trying to convince you of anything here.


----------



## ndtaper

we just spray our mud on then stomp,, one thing is to make sure both brushes are the same brand some brands look a little different in the middle of the brush.


----------



## Bevelation

Here's what I do:

Keep the mud thin; almost runny....borderline.

Use any all purpose or finish mud. It doesn't have to be texture mud.

Give it 15 mins to set before you strike it. Use the excess on your trowel/knockdown knife in the angles to fill the texture into missed spots if you're using a round stamp.

Come in next day and brush it with 150g paper.


----------



## Bill from Indy

you guys use brushes?

I just use the back of my hand...spread your fingers slightly and kinda back hand the ceiling....about the same power and consistency you would to your 2nd wife's red headed son.....you got to move pretty fast though because once your hand starts to swell the pattern will change slightly and it is a pain to keep consistent.

I felt like a laugh this morning..not enough coffee or something and a late night figuring a proposal for a job that I will probably be too high on...one of those moods today

I usually just use a round brush unless I am matching a crows foot...seldom used here...If I have regular walls I roll unless it is big or if I am doing a l5 for dens then I spray it with the texture at same time...been doing a lot of basements with dens lately..I use a warner or magic trowl to knock down...wait till the tips start to flatten out in sheen and its ready to kd


----------



## raven

Mark 5 sprayer works the best or a 3/4" roller. I like to mix proform all -purpose like primer for the sprayer , for the rolle it should be lie angle mud. soak a clean crowsfoot brush in water and shake appl mud evenly as posibble some where close to an 1/8 to a 1/4. ad a small amount to the brush, don't like cicles hanging from the ceiling. just get a nice lacey print, when knocking down I use a plexy glass paddle you want to hea r a slight bitt of drag. this texture is highly prefered when shown a sample then do the talking. everything takes practice,and a good teacher, lots of drive , and dedidcation. looks realy nice with semi-gloss on it.


----------



## betterdrywall

years ago ,,way back,,, and about the last time I ever used any type of brush to texture with,, the man I was working for at the time ,, Used his spray rig to shoot the mud on.. I had to run like hell with the double brush to keep up , Turned out super nice on the finish


----------



## DSJOHN

When you buy a new brush--soak it in a bucket of water for a day -then the next day take it out and set it on a flat surface and put a heavy weight on it to flatten out ,that will keep it consistent so it doesnt start small and end up big!!!


----------



## SlimPickins

betterdrywall said:


> years ago ,,way back,,, and about the last time I ever used any type of brush to texture with,, the man I was working for at the time ,, Used his spray rig to shoot the mud on.. I had to run like hell with the double brush to keep up , Turned out super nice on the finish


Oh yeah...those were the days alright:thumbsup::no: That's hard work on a summer day with all the windows sealed up tight. So much moisture your cigarette goes out:laughing:


----------



## reesemogan1

I found that consistancy is all important. Make as thin as your comfortable with, (as long as it's not falling on your head), but the same from start to finish. It will shrink and you want it to shrink the same everywhere. Yes, a Mark V is the bomb for stomp texturing.


----------



## moore

same crows foot brush [single] been using for 10 years. 
don't use it much anymore , slick ceilings mostly. 
roll mud on just enough to hide board, then stomp. 
mid July .. 90s RUN! I need a spray machine!!!!!


----------



## betterdrywall

SlimPickins said:


> Oh yeah...those were the days alright:thumbsup::no: That's hard work on a summer day with all the windows sealed up tight. So much moisture your cigarette goes out:laughing:


Exactly right.. This was on an old 2 story farm house,, it had been gutted ... I did not have time to stop for a smoke break.. once the rig started that was it until we finished..I am still thankful I don't have to apply those type of texture anymore.. sure could not beat the pattern,, was super nice..


----------



## betterdrywall

I forgot to add.. The amount of mud the rig put out,,, we must have mixed a ton of material for that job. wish I could remember the settings.. but that was an old tranny type spray rig. belt and chains


----------



## igorson

If you want to do good knockdown or popcorn, orange peel e.t.k. you need good spray machine or professional hopper .. just kidding, but to spray good and a lot, spray machine a must =)

http://1drywall.com/textures.html


----------



## chris

We are remodeling/ restoring the old hospital in town. All 3 of my kids were born there and now we are working there and its kinda wierd. The building has already been thru a series of remodels over the last several years so there are lots of finishes to deal with. So happens some hacks came in and did some stomp/brush texture in the wing we are in now. Stomp tex has got to be the worst to patch/blend into existing. Even if patch is good,, when you go to texture and knock it down the existing tex will cause chatter marks and show when painted.... that was until I tried the Knockdown Knife the Marshalltown sent:thumbsup:. Great tool !! I could not believe how easy it made the patchwork. Not 1 single chatter mark. I cant believe I hadnt tried it sooner. Thanks again Marshalltown:thumbsup:


----------



## br549

Same here, I use their 12" knockdown knife with the Durasoft handle - best knife ever


----------



## A smooth finish

Does anyone have any videos on doing a stomp knockdown texture


----------



## PrecisionTaping

A smooth finish said:


> Does anyone have any videos on doing a stomp knockdown texture


Whats a stomp knockdown?


----------

